# JULIAN UPDATE



## irnfit

Sorry if I am boring you all to tears, but just had to share. DD took Julian for his first photo shoot today.  He wasn't very happy with the whole thing. He is 6.5 months and cutting tooth #6, so he's hasn't been himself the past few days. But they managed to get a few cute ones.


----------



## irnfit

One more.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Michelle,

Julian is gorgeous! I love seeing our furbabies and our regular babies too!

Holly


----------



## Mom2Izzo

He is absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## juliav

He is just too cute for words!!! I want to pinch his chubby little cheeks. :biggrin1:


----------



## Kathie

How adorable - thanks for sharing!


----------



## moxie

Can NOT believe the size of him! He is perfect.


----------



## pjewel

Oh Michele, I can't believe how big he's gotten. What a cutie pie. I want to kiss his cheek.


----------



## trueblue

OMG....pictures like that automatically bring a "cher bebe" out of my mouth. He's adorable!


----------



## Scooter's Family

He's such a doll, I'd love to squeeze him!


----------



## ama0722

What a handsome little guy  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## luv3havs

He's just precious looking. 
Have fun with the handsome little guy.
Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Poornima

He is a cutie. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Leslie

Michele~ It should be against the law to be so cute! My goodness he's adorable.


----------



## mellowbo

Michele, he is a darling little cutie patutie!!! Thanks for sharing.
Carole


----------



## Lilly's mom

*He is just adorable!! and you could never bore me with pictures of him.*


----------



## Lunastar

What a cutiepie!


----------



## Milo's Mom

TOTALLY ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Mraymo

Michele - He's so cute. I can't believe how big he's getting.


----------



## irnfit

Julian


----------



## psvzum

He's soooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!! Look at that little face : ) What a smile!


----------



## maryam187

Ohhh, lookie!


----------



## SMARTY

julian is a real cutie.


----------



## Lynn

Michele,
He is so adorable! Do you get to babysit very much??? I am expecting my first grandbaby next Feb. can hardy wait.


----------



## irnfit

Lynn, you will LOVE being a grandma. It's great. I babysit every Tuesday, but they live with me now, so I see him every day. He is a great way to start my mornings.


----------



## Lunastar

nothing better than a baby smile to get you going in the am.


----------



## irnfit

Some new photos, taken today.


----------



## irnfit

I think I resized them too small. Here's one more.


----------



## marb42

He's so adorable and growing quickly, too!


----------



## Kathie

He is getting so big! He looks adorable in his Halloween costume. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Lina

Michelle, he is SO cute!


----------



## Laurief

Perfection - absolute Perfection!!!!


----------



## Paige

He is adorable. Just begging to be spoiled rotten, and I know you are spoiling him like every good grandma should.


----------



## trueblue

Michele, he's adorable!! I love his cheeks. Thanks for sharing these with us


----------



## Scooter's Family

Cutie pie!!!


----------



## Leslie

Julian is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Lynn

Michele,
He is just adorable and growing too fast. What is he doing now? Walking, talking yet??


----------



## irnfit

Julian just turned 9 mos. He is walking around holding onto everything, and has started to get brave and let go. He's starting to take a step on his own, too. He has also started to clap hands and shake his head _no_. My DD reads to him every night before bed. He will pick up a book and "read" to us. He says ogie (doggie) and ki-ka (kitty kat). It is so cute to watch him.


----------



## Missy

He is absolutely adorable Michele. How is it that they get older and we don't?


----------



## LuvCicero

What a little doll. I know you are enjoying him. There is nothing like a grandchild! I bet he will be 'running' by Christmas!


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

Julian ia a little doll. I just wanna pinch those cheeks. They are so very pinchable.


----------



## Mraymo

He's such a cutie.


----------



## Julie

He is absolutely A.D.O.R.A.B.L.E. :kiss:
Time sure flies....I can not believe he is 9 months already!!! Goodness I remember when you first posted your daughter was expecting and then waiting for the day of his birth etc. I just can't believe it!

He looks so cute he'd be hard not to squeeze to pieces! What a sweetie!!


----------



## Lunastar

What a cutie pie. He is at that age were everyday they change in some way.


----------



## irnfit

It's hard to believe, but a year has gone by already. Julian turned 1 last week. Grandma and Grandpa got him his very own chair...which might not have been such a good idea since he is now stands in it.


----------



## Sissygirl

Great pictures Michele, he sure is cute!


----------



## juliav

Michele,

What a handsome little boy you've got. I just want to hug and squeeze him!!!


----------



## Lynn

wow...it is amazing how much the grow in a year...he sure is cute.


----------



## Paige

They grow so fast, he is just adorable.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Cutie!


----------



## TurboMom

He is too cute!


----------



## LuvCicero

Wow, it doesn't seem possible that he is already a year old. You will have fun during the next year teaching him new words! Enjoy him everyday you can because they grow up to fast. He is soooo cute!!!


----------



## Leslie

He's adorable, Michele! Happy 1st birthday to him! Gosh, the time passes much too quickly, doesn't it?

You know, Suzanne's Julien will be turning 1 soon, too. As will my youngest DGS, Tommy.


----------



## Lunastar

He is so cute. Time flies!


----------



## maryam187

Goodness, he looks SO grown already! Love his full hair, what a handsome little man.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Michele, Julian is adorable! I can't believe he is one year old already.


----------



## irnfit

It's been a while, and I just couldn't resist posting Grandma's little helper. Never to young to learn to do chores.


----------



## mintchip

*:clap2:he :clap2: is :clap2: adorable!*


----------



## LuvCicero

He's precious! I would say you are lucky because he looks like he has that job under control.


----------



## Missy

Oh my how he has grown Michelle! and what a nice helper!


----------



## irnfit

He just amazes me. He just turned 18 mos and he has the poopy scooping under control. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

SO STINKIN CUTE!!! I just love that little boy!!


----------



## whimsy

what a handsome little guy. He is going to break some hearts when he grows up! LOL


----------



## Leslie

Julian has become so grown up! Goodness, where does the time go? He is adorable, Michele.

Gee, why didn't I think of teaching my GK to pick up poop? I've got at least 4 of them who are plenty old enough to do that job. I'm always the one out there picking it up so they don't step in it. Guess I gotta change my approach!


----------



## waybrook

How adorable is that with his hat on???? What a heartbreaker he'll grow up to be!


----------



## Lunastar

Wow he is so big. Time sure flies. What a wonderful little helper.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Cute! What a sweetheart! Way to chip in and help out, Julian!


----------



## juliav

How cute is Julian and what a helper!!!!


----------



## irnfit

OK, just one more. I love this picture of him in the pool where my son lives.


----------



## Kathie

He is so cute - you just want to hug him!


----------



## kelrobin

Adorable! Seems like just yesterday he was a wee little baby . . . now he looks like a cute little "guy!"


----------



## BeverlyA

Michele he is just adorable! I don't blame you at all for loving his pictures!

Beverly


----------



## brugmansia

Oh, Michele - I remember meeting him when he was in his stroller!!! How adorable he is and growing so fast!!!


----------



## irnfit

He was 2 in January. Couldn't help myself, just had to share


----------



## shimpli

OMG He is adorable. What a happy boy...


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

He has gotten so big!!!!!! Oh, he was still a baby in the last pictures. He sure is a cutie.


----------



## davetgabby

Michele , he's a dear. I wish my grandkids were that young.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

What a darling little guy! But they grow up to darned fast!


----------



## Kathie

Oh, he is so cute and looks like he's full of mischief. I know you enjoy every second he's with you!


----------



## pjewel

Oh Michele. He's grown so much since I saw him. Love that twinkle in his eye.


----------



## LuvCicero

Oh Michele, you should share more often. He has grown and changed a lot since I last saw pictures - and a little doll. I know you enjoy him. My youngest is 10 now and I so miss those little years. Keep that camera closer, please.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

He is absolutely adorable


----------



## krandall

He just keeps getting cuter and cuter! I think I like this toddler-preschool age the best. The world is still of wonder and the problems aren't too big. They think we know EVERYTHING, and you can start to have real (delightful!) conversations with them.


----------



## Julie

What a little man Julien has grown up to be! He is darling.....it must be hard to say "no"...:laugh: Look at those big eyes!!!!


----------



## clare

Little Julian has the most fantastic hair!Our youngest grandson was 2 last November,but has hardly any hair!


----------



## irnfit

krandall said:


> He just keeps getting cuter and cuter! I think I like this toddler-preschool age the best. The world is still of wonder and the problems aren't too big. They think we know EVERYTHING, and you can start to have real (delightful!) conversations with them.


We were alittle worried because he started talking early and then just stopped and used lots of his own sign language. I told my DD just wait until he's 2 and it was like magic. His birthday came and the next week he started with a new word practically every day. Now he is putting sentences together with 4 or 5 words. And at 2, he remembers the names of all the Thomas and Chuggintown trains.


----------



## clare

irnfit said:


> We were alittle worried because he started talking early and then just stopped and used lots of his own sign language. I told my DD just wait until he's 2 and it was like magic. His birthday came and the next week he started with a new word practically every day. Now he is putting sentences together with 4 or 5 words. And at 2, he remembers the names of all the Thomas and Chuggintown trains.


Our grandson, Bertie,is very slow in starting to talk,he is only just now beginning to put a couple of words together,and he is is 7 weeks older than your Julian,but like you said he was using his own sign language, and making himself understood perfectly.So unlike his sister who was talking fluently by 2 years old, and his brother, who like Julian knew all the Thomas the Tank Engine characters, and also was a great authority on Bear in the Blue House!They are all so different, a bit like our pups!!Anyway we love them all what ever!


----------



## Kathie

I think the second child is always slower at talking since they have the older one to take the lead on everything. Talking is not necessary to them! Our Luke was not as verbal as his sister, either. Of course, she's been talking non-stop since she was two!

Michelle, I love Julian's hair, too. I can't believe how long and thick it is - gorgeous!


----------

